# Few Spot Appaloosas



## solupe (Jul 9, 2005)

I have been looking around for a few spot appy stallion or colt and have found none!!!!

Where are they hiding? Are they rare?






I would appreciate seeing some pictures of them


----------



## Jill (Jul 9, 2005)

The sire of my leopard appy, Jack, is a few spot stallion. Jack's got a few spots he could spare but I love all of them


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Jul 9, 2005)

I ''think'' Marsha Keneley of Bended Knee Farm ( www.geocities.com/bendedkneefarm ) has one but they are not on her site!! I heard he mention she needs to sell him or her dapple stallion! you could e-mail her and ask her!! tell her I referd you to her

Good Luck!!

also she has leased a few-spot appy stallion so she might have some fewspot appy's next year if she breeds him to some appy mares!! you can ask about that too!!

-Gage-


----------



## Russ (Jul 9, 2005)

If my memory is correct Lavonne at Timberview Stable in Iowa also may have a few spot colt born in the last few weeks. Check with her though for sure at http://www.hoofweb.com/timberview She is also manyspots here on the forum.


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2005)

They actually ARE rare. There aren't a whole lot of leopard appaloosas (tho more and more all the time!) and the few-spots are way more rare than leopards. Good thing you asked though-- looks like you got some good referrals!


----------



## Ginny (Jul 9, 2005)

Here is a few spot leopard appaloosa colt that we had born at our farm this year. We've sold a partnership in him but he will be growing up at our farm.

CCMF Striking Image is his name...











Here is a snowcap colt that was born at our farm last year.... snowcaps don't typically produce as much "at birth" color as few spots do though... this is CCMF I'm All That (aka Bad Bad).











Ginny Long


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 9, 2005)

heres a nice 1 in ontaio if u wanna go that far:

Dancing Bears Apache Snowman

2004 AMHR Leopard Colt

Sire : Sulphura's Apache Frost - 34"

Dam: Dancing Bears Elegant Image - 36"

A very heads up colt!! Great movement, style, conformation and colour!!! A super show prospect and a colt with stallion potential. Will mature B sized.

Asking $1500.00 Canadian

For more info contact:

Laura Engelsman - 705-357-1600

or [email protected]

or go to: http://www.geocities.com/lrfspot













good lucck








desiree


----------



## hairicane (Jul 9, 2005)

Heh,heh,heh, I have a fewspot and a snowcap stallion but they are NOT for sale! 1 is just now old enough to breed and we dont even have him home yet. The other just turned 2 and is not quite mature enough to use yet. So we wont be able to use either till next year. Things take so long when it comes to horses! I also have 4 snowcap/fewspot mares but again 2 are fillys born here last year. So again we are waiting and waiting... The good news is our black snowcap mare that the vet said was open last oct. is huge and bagging up now so we are hoping for a wonderful appy baby any day now.

And u are right true/real homozygous fewspots/snowcaps from 2 appy parents are rare in the minis. Below are our boys pictured as colts


----------



## tinacvt (Jul 9, 2005)

Here is my boy Little Americas D.S. Star Czar, he is a snowcap even though he looks like a fewspot now.


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Jul 9, 2005)

Ginny, I LOVE Striking Image!! I think his name fits him to a ''T'' LOL

I just love your appy's!!!





-Gage-


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jul 9, 2005)

I have a fwe spot palomino mare she is well there is a horrible pic on my site she is agreat producer though. Last year i got a black and white pintaloosa he looked to be just pinto but has the scerlea (sp) and now has mottling all inside his nostrils and a couple of spots. Had a full sister born this year no mottling yet though and she has blue eyes and always passes on at least one blue eye as well


----------



## miniappluvr (Jul 10, 2005)

I have a black snowcap 2 year old stallion






And a 2005 bay snowcap colt. Both for sale, but not AMHA. (This picture is a bit blurry










I also have a few spot filly and a few spot colt. (Half brother/sister) The filly is for sale, but the colt is staying



He is pictured in my avatar. Here is the filly. She has just a few tiny spots on her hip. You can kind of see them in the picture but not very well. This is the color that both of these foals where born. Only their ears and kind of their chest show their base coat color.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 10, 2005)

I wonder if it is worth pointing out that an extended Snowcap, whilst probably Homozygous, is not a Fewspot, neither is a Varnish gone white?? I have seen only one Fewspot in my life, and pictures of a few more, (I am not including the horses on this thread!!!) he was white, with blue eyes and threw 100% Appys o/o any colour mare. Another possible but not proven Fewspot that I owned was born Sorrel but turned white within three days!!! The proven Fewspot I saw was born solid Black, but again turned white within a week. Pure White. No markings.


----------



## solupe (Jul 10, 2005)

It is difficult for me to see if a horse is a few spot or not. Is there a test that can be taken to see if they are homozygous few-spot or not?

I really appreciate the pictures, I really want to learn more about this color.

Thanks

Mrs. Rabbit if I email you a picture can you tell me if it is a few spot or not?


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 10, 2005)

Solupe, certainly, although it is sometimes hard to tell from pictures and there is, as yet, no test. It would help to see pictures of sire and dam, and horse as a foal.


----------



## wishful (Jul 10, 2005)

here's two that I have. Not sure if they qualify. When you wet them down they look like leopards. Pink skin with black quarter size dots all over them but when they are dry they look like white horses. One is a stallion the other a mare.


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2005)

I hope Rhapsody Rhodes of Appy Hollow Farm won't mind me posting some pictures of her stallion, who is the sire of my leopard appy colt, Appy Hollow Jack of Diamonds. You can see Jack in the background of the picture



Rhapsody's stallion sired some very nice and very load leopard foals!


----------



## small herd (Jul 10, 2005)

There's one for sale on www.nwminis.com/sales


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 10, 2005)

Wishful I think both your pretty horses are "greyed" out Appies- carrying , unfortunately, both the Appy and the Grey.


----------



## miniappluvr (Jul 10, 2005)

Wishful, do your horses have black hooves or do they have shell colored hooves? If they have the black hooves, they are more than likely greyed out. If they have the shell colored hooves, it is a good possibility they are few spots. Nothing for sure, but it would help in determining.

Also, what color where the parents of each of the horses pictured?

Both of my few spot foals came out of the same few spot mare (and she was sired by a leopard and out of an app mare)

The filly is sired by a leopard app, and the colt is sired by a blanket app.


----------



## wishful (Jul 10, 2005)

The mare has balck and white striped hooves and the stallions hooves are yellow(I guess that would be considered shell colored).


----------



## wishful (Jul 10, 2005)

The stallion is a carbon copy of his sire, his grandsire is Dell teras Eagle. . The stud books have his dam listed as SGR, i assume this is grey but without a picture we have no way of knowing if she was greyed out or silver dapple grey or what. The mare in my avotar is a buckskin pinto and her beeder registered her as a black pinto




. The mare was sired by Komokos Little Blue Boy , accourding to the studbooks he is a pinto black and her mom ultra dream girl is a solid bay. But again without pictures who knows. Her grandsire is HNFS Challener and her great grand sire is Chainti.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jul 10, 2005)

Ok this is a HORRIBLE i mean HORRIBLE picture of our few spot she DOES NOT carry the gray gene and is not a varnish appy nor a snowcap- she is a few spot palomino- she has of course a few spots from her ears and neck even one or 2 on her face to a few scattered thru out her body.

again HORRIBLE pictures- she has thrown apps all the time the last 2 years I have bred her to a pinto she threw pintaloosas at first glance the appeared just pinto but have developed scerlera and mottling- this years filly is just starting to get some mottling.

again a bad pic although truth be told she is a bit on the homely side






but a great producing mare and WOW can she move if she was 17 hands... she would be a dressage horse deluxe


----------

